# Миксопапиллярная эпендимома



## Маша Мельникова (20 Окт 2011)

Сделали операцию на позвоночнике 23 сентября, прошло уже 27 дней. Диагноз - миксопапиллярная эпендимома. Швы сняли 3 октября и сразу отпустили домой. На данный момент к вечеру тянет правая нога, немеет, стоять трудно, гораздо проще ходить. Сидеть сказали нельзя полтора месяца. И сколько теперь мне носить корсет? Что можно делать для восстановления? Какую гимнастику посоветуете? Возможно ли, что тянет ногу из-за того что зарастает шов? Сколько можно ходить по времени в день?


----------

